# North Korea vows to nuke U.S



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

Today I was reading the paper and the main story was about North Korea and its continuing defiance towards the United States in developing it's nuclear program. What are your predictions about North Korea's future? Will the U.N decide to level them before it's too late or will some type of peaceful resolution be made? If Los angeles gets hit I will see you on the other side :roll:


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

They send us a threat almost every 4-5 months. Kind of an odd relationship. They are starving, so they make a threat and then the UN/US gives them supplies or whatever to keep them happy for the time being. The people need to rise up there and take over. The same way they did in East Germany, etc.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

You called that exactly right bennettvm, whenever they rattle thier sabre it means they want more humanitarian aid. 

Communism works so well


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

bennettvm said:


> They send us a threat almost every 4-5 months. Kind of an odd relationship. They are starving, so they make a threat and then the UN/US gives them supplies or whatever to keep them happy for the time being. The people need to rise up there and take over. The same way they did in East Germany, etc.


Your right but the one reason they don't rise up is because we keep sending them food supplies then they remark it with their own label and distribute it to the people. We were crazy not to destroy their nuclear facilities long ago when they didn't keep up with their end of the bargain. With North Korea the appeasement goes back years. Just a couple acts of war that I can remember that they got away with Killing three of our soldiers in the DMZ, blowing up a South Korean airliner, sending a special team to assassinate the president of South Korea, kidnapping Japanese citizens and making them train their spies, seizing the USS Pueblo an american ship. Killing South Korean's with an artillery barrage,torpedoing of South Korean navel ship. I am sure I am missing a lot more but these just came to me.
I would say appeasement does pretty good for them. Sense we are technically at war with them, sending them food should be an act of treason.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

Their people are not going to rise up. I've seen several documentaries on NK and even though their people are severely malnourished, they still praise the Kim Jong family as saviors of Korea and warship them like Gods. The entire country truly believes that America's spend everyday planning the next nuclear strike on NK. They are so brainwashed and the entire country is literally a huge prison camp. They hate Americans and think we are completely overwhelmed with thoughts of nuking NK.

I'm not sure what needs to be done to resolve this issue and I don't think anyone does. Its really up to Kim Jong Un.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Luckily, Dennis Rodman was able to go over and show just how sane we as Americans are.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

Why not mimic what was done with Bin Laden?


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

They were threatening to nuke Washington, DC. If they'd wait until there was a full house of Congress, they'd be doing us a big favor.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

We need to take this one out before he gets an heir. I hate to say it but the way I see it we have 2 choices. Pull out of South Korea and leave them to there own devices and to a larger degree that will result in conflict between China and Japan. Or take this turd out before he gets an heir. I dont really see a middle ground on this one. If he disavows the armistice we should show him what B-52's feel like for a few weeks. Then see if hes willing to talk. But yeah NK is much more dangerous then Iran is by a tenfold.

They have no capability to nuke American anything unless they walk it over the Mexican border. We DO have a very nice missile defense system in the Pacific. The problem is South Korea and they are the ones that will become victims of this regime.

I hate to see this happening because that region is becoming more unstable by the week.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

> And you think China would idly sit and watch us bomb NK?


Its turning into a cluster**** over there with these Japan/Chinese relations tipping over the stability. NK is just an agitator.

Unfortunately anything done around the Korean peninsula has to come with Chinas blessing and we owe them to much money to complain. When I go to the store it usually says made in China not South Korea.

By the way these sanctions are pathetic:



> The resolution specifies some luxury items North Korea's elite is not allowed to import, such as yachts, racing cars, luxury automobiles and certain types of jewelry. This is intended to close a loophole that had allowed countries to decide for themselves what constitutes a luxury good.
> 
> "These sanctions will bite and bite hard," said U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations Susan Rice.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

I read that china is strongly urging NK to listen to obama before it gets ugly.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

North Korea is a financing their arsenal through threats.
They can not amass the military strength they want and keep their people fed. Just like the USSR some one is going to suffer so that the state, as an entity, can have more. So instead of showing the world how good Communism / Socialism can be (I don't agree with either method of govt) by feeding and clothing their people - they punish their people and develop arms because they know the US will bail them out with China and Germany's money.

It is the old guns v butter argument. You CAN have both if you extort money for food out of a third party that can't set a budget and borrows that money from other nations.

So I guess Kim Jong Un owes a big Danke to Germany.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Susan Rice and John Kerry have changed our level of condemnation of the North Korean development of nuclear weapons from, "condemned" to "strongly condemned".

I am happy to see that this administration is getting serious.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

PrepperThyAngus said:


> Their people are not going to rise up. I've seen several documentaries on NK and even though their people are severely malnourished, they still praise the Kim Jong family as saviors of Korea and warship them like Gods. The entire country truly believes that America's spend everyday planning the next nuclear strike on NK. They are so brainwashed and the entire country is literally a huge prison camp. They hate Americans and think we are completely overwhelmed with thoughts of nuking NK.
> 
> I'm not sure what needs to be done to resolve this issue and I don't think anyone does. Its really up to Kim Jong Un.


I have been on several differant forums, and seen many differant commentaries at the bottom of news articles where Nuke them was exactly the sentiment being conveyed as a means to deal with them. All of my dad's friends who were Korea war era guys all believed we should have killed them all, so If N.K. has people reading posts on web forums, news articles or commentaries off the internet, they would think all we wanted to do was destroy them.

If N.K. had been imposing sanctions on the US since the 50's and had isolated the US from free trade with Mexico and Canada, and our population was starving because of it, I would refer to them as the agressor, and hate them as well.

Funny how we are so one sided with our thoughts.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

oswegoscott said:


> So,ya think we should blow NK away?


By the time this administration finishes it's second term, North Korea will have balistic capable missle technology enough to reach our main land, the president and his idiots will claim that they have complied and the terms of the sanctions will have expired. Iran will have completed their research and purchase balistics from N.K.

Susan Rice and John Kerry will change the condemnation from strongly condemned to, hey we seriously condemn these actions dude.

And I will have completed my bomb shelter.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would like to See NK roll a test missile out on the pad now.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> I would like to See NK roll a test missile out on the pad now.


Very wise comment,

It would be interesting to say the least.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

oswegoscott said:


> So,you think a lousy few rockets can get through our defenses from 6,000(?) miles away? Or 10,000 from Iran?


I do not believe we currently have anti missle batteries currently deployed, we would have very quickly after the first mistle came in, but I do not believe we have a system currently deployed.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> What would YOU do?


 Soon as it rolled out launch 1 well programed Cruise missile to the site.
Obama just might Not many Muslims in NK


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

They don't have the balls. I dare em. Bomb the crap out of Washington you bastards if you got the sack for it. I dare ya. :mrgreen:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Realistically all a nation like NK and/or Iran would have to do is convert some freighters flying a flag of a nation we trade with into portable missile launchers. Who would have time to react before the missiles hit? They could hit multiple sights simultaneously. It would take a while to figure out who to retaliate against.

And who's to say the Russians or Chinese wouldn't put them up to it?

AND if they did an emp burst over both the east and west coasts, we would be hosed. Iran has already stated this is one of their objectives.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

AND THE WORLD TREMBLES IN CONFUSION AND / OR FEAR

O yeah I just remembered- they can't make a missile that flies right. DOH!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Realistically all a nation like NK and/or Iran would have to do is convert some freighters flying a flag of a nation we trade with into portable missile launchers. Who would have time to react before the missiles hit? They could hit multiple sights simultaneously. It would take a while to figure out who to retaliate against.
> 
> And who's to say the Russians or Chinese wouldn't put them up to it?
> 
> AND if they did an emp burst over both the east and west coasts, we would be hosed. Iran has already stated this is one of their objectives.


Why even use a missile just put a nuclear weapon on a freight ship. once it is in harbor set it off. We wouldn't even know who to blame.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

Does North Korea have ANY allies? I hope this doesn't develop into something more than threats.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

We have counter measures in place for such an stupid attack "Long as it's thru the air". I feel it's going to happen sooner or later. I believe sooner than later! With that being said they know if that happens we would wipe them off the face of the planet and whoever else was aiding them. We have ships and subs throughout the globe that can send 1/3 of their continent into flames. Then we would send in fixed wings with MOABs to do the rest, but they would have to hit us very hard in order for out P***Y administration to do anything like that. The AH-64s and ground forces would go in an clean it up and then give it to the SK so they can gave civil-war for the next 100 years. Just like when we started the Iraqi invasion. Balls to the wall for the first year no names, no worries kick-ass then to a kinder touchy feely pansy war where you have to be shot at to shoot back! Something to this degree I would imagine happening. Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

I say drop a couple of dozen daisy cutter bombs and make an airfield right where their launch and testing site is. Thats all. What? You say you can't find someone to push the button. Shoot, I will do it. I won't even take a lunch break either. I'm jus sayin'

punch


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Preventing much larger death and destruction is achieved by ending it early.
NK should have been dealt with long ago but no one had the guts to do it. The longer they get away with this chest beating the more likely they are to try something. 
A major slap down could just set their people on a road to freedom.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

We deal with putin because of oil and airspace and china for goods but what does north korea contribute?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Oh,like we're slapping down all those other countries for supposed infractions or hiding "terrorists"? China and Russia beat their chests,too.


That is the problem we don't act and when we do we never finish it.
The world has played games with NK all a long we gave the cash food made deals they broke every one now here we stand.
It could have been dealt with long ago.
NK is a bit different than other places they still have ties to the South . The South is doing very well. I am betting most of NK would like to eat as the South does.
It might not take much more than a good spanking for the North to revolt.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


> We deal with putin because of oil and airspace and china for goods but what does north korea contribute?


Well its sure not fine literature. Because everything I see coming out there reads, "My stick man has an umbrella."

And another thing, Dennis Rodman going over there and essentially giving jong-dong head. Please Dennis if you still have that nasty c*ck taste in your mouth, try licking his asshole next time after your done just to mix the flavors up. 
Your going over there was far worse than Jane Fonda going over there giggling and dry humping Anti Aircraft Guns. May I address you as Django? You POS!

punch


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> small minded war monger


Hey Asshat, There you go sweet talking me again.
Please try not to cave in to the urge to comment on every thread you see.
Don't you need to finish filling out your NAMBLA application? Your insults
just egg me on. You stress and strain like a constipated Chihuahua to insult me.
I wake up thinking messed up stuff. I feel like I'm dueling with an unarmed midget.

"Don't argue with an idiot, I don't like to name names as you all know but my idiot's name starts with an "O" and ends with a "Swegocott"
But remember, "Don't argue with an idiot. He'll drag you down to his level and beat you with experience."

punch, Have a great weekend all!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

oswegoscott said:


> So,ya think we should blow NK away?


I have thought about your post, and what I would do if I were "Supreme Chancelor" I do not want to be president, as it is obvious our president is a weak position.

I would stand on national T.V. and say,

From this moment forward we will not allow any imports of any kind from China, We will not repay any debt payment on the bonds that we have with China, until Korea complies with the world community and our demands to stop nuclear proliferation.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Act? Like Nam,Korea and a hundred other bullshit "police actions"? We've always been there for resources or to fill pockets of politicians,arms dealers,etc.
> It's never been about morals,or right and wrong. It's NONE of our business UNLESS our satellites see silo doors opening for ICBM's pointed at us.


 Quote Originally Posted by Smitty901 
That is the problem we don't act and *when we do we never finish it.*

That's what he said and I agree. It started with Korea and grew. They found out there was money to be made in bullshit police actions. It didn't matter who won or lost.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

So.. seal team six lol


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

War is suppose to be so evil so sicking that it is the last step. We tried to make it nice. Soldiers are not peace keepers they are not police.
When it comes time to fight it needs to be a fight to the end either wiped out of on your knees begging to stop.
After that we can build on a new peace. We have not had one more problem with Japan or Germany.
Here is the deal NK you want to play in the big league, you want to hold the world hostage to your threats then step up, but look out the window and face the real world a little sample of what is coming, missile pads gone in a flash.
Now NK thrown you jerks out of power and stand by here come the real aid and help you need.
Much of the food we gave NK was sold to by weapons parts same with the oil we supplied them under Clinton.
Send a clear unmistakeable message to NK either you deal with government of we will your call.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

We will see where this goes.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> No problems in Japan and Germany? HAHAHA Of course not---we've occupied them with thousands of soldiers,planes, Army,AF and Navy bases for 68 friggin years!!!
> SK for about 60 years. So long that the public just takes it for granted. They think it's a "normal" thing .
> All that damned tax money blown--no wonder we're $trillions in debt


And Japan and Germany are two of best allies. Occupation? hardly.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

We deal with the Muslim Brotherhood openly today. They dont even use the closed door anymore.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

When we went into Afganistan I thought it made sense. Let's correct the legacy of the cold war, I thought. Seemed like good policy to me...its called nation building.

Then Bush made his case for Iraq...dubious at best...stupid mistake at worst. 

I'm just saying, if the goal is to rid the world of tyrannical dictators (some of you may remember Colin Powells speach to the UN. This was one of the top reasons cited for going into Iraq), I would not have started with useless, isolated, controlled Saddam Hussein. I would have kept the war on terror focused in Afganistan, wrapped it up as soon as possible, and moved on to making a case that the North Korean government poses a direct threat to international peace and tranquility and to every sovriegn nation in the region. The South Korean and Japanese economies are too important to us to be left at risk.

NK needs to be sqeezed into a corner where they feel they have no choice but to attack. We all know it would end badly for NK with their 50 year old military technology. 

My .02


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Carp614 said:


> ...NK with their 50 year old military technology.


What? They upgraded? I never got the memo.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Pir8fan said:


> They were threatening to nuke Washington, DC. If they'd wait until there was a full house of Congress, they'd be doing us a big favor.


Great minds think alike!


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


> We deal with putin because of oil and airspace and china for goods but what does north korea contribute?


COMEDY! Those people are funny as fkin hell!!!!


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> What? They upgraded? I never got the memo.


Yea! Their biggest missile is called "LONG DONG" ...For Real! Maybe wishful thinking....maybe for all the Viagra we been selling em but its true!

https://www.google.com/#hl=en&safe=...94,d.b2U&fp=8d131b8058c7baf3&biw=1360&bih=643


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Who Questions the Long Dong of Best Leader


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> They don't have the balls. I dare em. Bomb the crap out of Washington you bastards if you got the sack for it. I dare ya. :mrgreen:


I say we pay them a third of our GDP if they promise to finish the job clean.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

I figured it out... Korean BBQ...it's all starting to make sense. Can't nuke them because the recipe goes too. Well done North Korea.. Well done.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


> I figured it out... Korean BBQ...it's all starting to make sense. Can't nuke them because the recipe goes too. Well done North Korea.. Well done.


HAHAHAHA somewhere a little Korean guy is like "endgame."


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

@oswegoscott it would make a nice outpost. China,russia. and japan are a stones throw from there.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

N. Korea weather forecast... 8 million degrees & cloudy.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ya'll gotta see this, straight from NK


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey!!! As long as I can get Starbucks in my snow I'm happy!!!!!LMAO
I think next we'll get aid from Iran, Iraq and Afghanastan since we are stealing all thier resources. Maybe they can find me some reloading primers!!!!!


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

That was cool... except now I want some snow in my coffee.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

I can't believe this lol


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't see the point

25% of americans are unemployed

Our Guvment tells us it is normal

Actually it could be worse

Vote for ME

"oh and give me your guns as you exit"


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> View attachment 1638
> 
> 
> Who Questions the Long Dong of Best Leader


Actually a U.S. Parody newspaper broke a bogus story featuring donger as one of the sexiest leaders in the world. His propaganda machine read the story and started posting pics of the d*ckhead. He really thinks very highly of himself. I hope they do foolishly screw with us. I'd love to see junior be re-united with his douche bag father. (what? Too soon?)
I'm jus sayin'

punch


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The propaganda that North Korea feeds their people is no different than what our government feeds us - we just don't all believe it.
As for their ability to nukethe USA - well they launched a satellite into orbit so they do have missiles that can easily reach anywhere in the world.
What they lack so far is the miniturization of their warheads so they can be carried by the rockets.
Once they have a small enough bomb to mount on a rocket I doubt that hitting a city will be the real target. If they reaaly want to hurt the USA detonating a warhead in space over the USA would take out a large portion of the electrical grid with one massive EMP. Communications would be down, electricity down, all electronics in the affected area would be down - including transportation - everything runs on computers. In such a weekened state the USA would be an easy target for any or all of our enemies.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Even a small nuke placed anywhere in N. America would wipe us out... the snow would melt and the few remaining birds would die from radiation. We would survive the blast but die from starvation and lack of melted snow for our coffee. That would suck. I'm pretty scared.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

PaulS said:


> The propaganda that North Korea feeds their people is no different than what our government feeds us - we just don't all believe it.
> As for their ability to nukethe USA - well they launched a satellite into orbit so they do have missiles that can easily reach anywhere in the world.
> What they lack so far is the miniturization of their warheads so they can be carried by the rockets.
> Once they have a small enough bomb to mount on a rocket I doubt that hitting a city will be the real target. If they reaaly want to hurt the USA detonating a warhead in space over the USA would take out a large portion of the electrical grid with one massive EMP. Communications would be down, electricity down, all electronics in the affected area would be down - including transportation - everything runs on computers. In such a weekened state the USA would be an easy target for any or all of our enemies.


I tend to agree with that assessment myself. And lets face the USA is so well loved around the world, NOT. That many that wouldn't before would jump in that state of affairs was to happen too. Some would shock you too as to who, some of our "closest allies" would be in line to take us down too.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

not laughable,

THE US is set to bolster its missile defences in the face of growing threats from North Korea which sparked outrage today by firing missiles into the sea of Japan.

The controversial move comes in response to recent aggression from the pariah state led by tyrant dictator Kim Jong-un

Earlier today the communist nation caused international anger when it reportedly fired short-range missiles close to Japan.

Defence Secretary Chuck Hagel is expected to reveal tonight the deployment of 14 ground based missile interceptors on the US West Coast.

The move will also involve the re-opening of a missile field in Alaska, and some based in California.

It would take two years for all of the systems to come online.

Today's short-range missiles launches into the sea of Japan are the latest in a string of aggressive acts by Kim Jong-un and is sure to further escalate tensions in the region.

And although no one is thought to have been killed the missile firing has enraged the international community.

It comes just a week after Kim Jong-un vowed to launch a nuclear strike on the US and a month after they conducted secret underground nuclear tests, causing a huge earthquake.

The missiles used in this firing are presumed to be the KN-02 short-range type, which have a reach of about 75 miles.

Details were apparently leaked to a South Korean news agency by a source within the South's military.

Read more: North Korea fires off missiles into sea of Japan | The Sun |News


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

NK did announce ahead of time they would hold there own exercise coinciding with the US/SK one so this short range launch was not unexpected. They even said it was likely part of there exercise. I read this a week ago. 

So I ask who is sabre rattling today ?

But yeah the burners getting turned up it appears.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

I guess you guys didn't figure on the nuke power that is probably off their cost in the form of a submarine by the USA, Nato as well as the ground capabilities of China and Russia. Not a good move by N. Korea at all if it does more than talk about it.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

*no way*

I really can not imagine the US using a nuke against the NK even if they launched a nuke against us. The Russian and Chinese army are not going to allow it.

We would gladly go conventional, but launching nukes from a sub in the see of Japan, that close to China would set off a serious response.


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

NK is just looking for us to give them Billions of dollars not to launch. It is what we are know for. Its the easy way to get cash. Just threaten the USA. We will give you money, even if we have to borrow it from China. In fact China is helping NK all along the way. China makes out like bandits either way.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Nth Korea likes to talk the talk about nuking America, but they probably daren't walk the walk by actually doing it, because they fear what America's response would be.
But if they _*really really *_wanted to zap the US they wouldn't need a big missile to do it, they could simply load a nuke bomb onto one of their subs and deposit it on the seabed a mile or two off N.Y or L.A. on a time fuse and let the blast, radiation and tsunami clobber the city.
Underwater nuke detonation vid-


----------

